# Tlemcen | Algeria | Capital of islamic culture 2011



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

*Cérémonie d'ouverture Tlemcen capitale de la culture islamique*


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## North_African (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dan katsina (Apr 15, 2011)

nice thanks


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)

*International Ceremony of Opening :*


----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## dz.forever (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.tlemcen2011.org/les-parures-et-bijoux-algeriens-a/101/1.html


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.tlemcen2011.org/lhistoire-de-lalgerie-a-travers-les/102/1.html


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.tlemcen2011.org/objets-des-rites-musulmans/103/1.html


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.tlemcen2011.org/les-manuscrits-musulmans-collections-nationales/36/1.html


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.tlemcen2011.org/la-vie-quotidienne-a-tlemcen/42/1.html


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

*by abdeka :*













































































































http://www.tlemcen2011.org/


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

*by abdeka :*









































































http://www.tlemcen2011.org/


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

*by abdeka :*






































http://www.tlemcen2011.org/


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

*By abdeka :*









































































http://www.tlemcen2011.org/


----------

